# Portuguese: Acorda De Mariscos



## Margi Cintrano (May 12, 2012)

Acorda de Mariscos ...

      Bread Risotto with  Jumbo
      Shrimp ...

Lisbon´s Acorda de Mariscos is made with freshly caught shellfish and a risotto like texture for the bread is preferred. Although city folk tend to prefer a baguette, the country rustic circular loaves or cornbread make a particularly good Acorda. The sweetness of the crustaceans work well with the corn bread. *** ACORDA is pronounced: Ah Sor Dah. 

 Serves 4 as a main dish or 6 as an appetiser ... 

1 POUND STURDY DAY OLD FARMHOUSE BREAD 
2 leeks finely chopped ( or spring onion and scallion )
2/3 cup Extra Virgin Olive Oil
4 pounds of peeled and de-seeded fresh tomatoes 
1 whole head of Garlic, separated into cloves and skinned
1 tsp. black, rose and green peppercorns
1 tsp. coriander seeds
1 tsp. dried oregano
1 pound fresh jumbo shrimp ( shelled or not, as you wish to do ) 
4 ounces Chourico ( Portuguese Sausage ) or Spanish Sausage 
*** Chow Ri So is the correct pronounciation
3 Anchovies sliced very finely
Chopped fresh cilantro

1. chop or tear the bread into bite sized pieces and let it soak in a bowl of salted water for a couple of hours, then squeeze dry thoroughly.
2. finely slice the leeks and sauté gently in half the Evoo until the leeks are tender ( 20 mins. )
3. then chop the tomatoes once de.seeded and peeled and let them them cook down to half their volume in a spacious Dutch Oven or large sauce pan. 
4. add the garlic and the rest of the Evoo
5. crush the peppercorns and coriander seeds in a mortar and then add them to the tomatoes along with the oregano
6. when the tomatoes are well cooked down, push through a sieve or strainer, return to pan, and stir in the soaked squeezed out bread and cook gently for another 20 mins. and then stir in the contents of the sautéed shrimp ( sauté the shrimp separately and add them to this concoction drained well from Evoo ) 
7. add the sausage and the anchovies and simmer another 20 mins. stirring occasionally
8. serve in bowls, and sprinkle with chopped cilantro 

Serve with crusty warm bread and Portuguese Albarinho Verde - White Wine ...  

Translated by: Margaux Cintrano.


----------



## Harry Cobean (May 12, 2012)

good morning margi
another wonderful recipe! amazing how regional dialects/pronunciations vary.i had a girlfriend who lived in the macarena area of seville...a beautiful part of a beautiful city.she pronounced it choh(short)ree(as spelt)thoh(short)
and,trust me margi,she knew a thing or two about sausage
right i'm off to visit bolas,do some gardening,stroll around my home town-the beautiful roman city of chester(10 minutes from bolas's),eat good food & generally make merry!
enjoy your weekend
harry


----------



## Margi Cintrano (May 12, 2012)

*Harry: Portuguese and Spanish*

 Good Afternoon Harry,

Firstly, I hope that you and Bolas are having a phenomenal day catching up. 

In Spanish SAUSAGE is CHOR IZ O ( pronounced as chore iz o ); and as you know Zeta ( pronounced seta; is not a Zed in Spanish); it is sort of a cross between and S and a lispy TH ... 

Though I had learnt my Spanish in Uruguay and Mexico, so it is an S sound which has no lispy sound ... CHOR IS O ( like your Sevilliana lady )

Sevilla is lovely place to visit ... I have Italian Swiss friends who live there. 

However, this recipe is Portuguese, and thus, the pronounciation is different, though similar ... 

Bread risotto is a common dish in Portugual and it is actually the Portuguese interpretation of the Italian Risotto. Having been such a poor country with little resources, to fill up their tummies, they had put bread in their soups like their pastoral ancestors still do ... 

Thanks for feedback. 
Have nice wkend. 
Margi.


----------

